# summit viper / molle II strap setup



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)

alright for the first pic, this is it packed up notice where the bottom of my seat is it would be behind my head, when its on my back i dont notice it back there so it works for me... and i dont have to take mine off like everyone else says you do










then the backside











next is the bottum side of the stand, im only 5'8 so i mounted my straps off the first rung and the kidney belt off the bottum, there is also 2 shoulder straps mounted up a little higher (it took me a little while of messing with the straps to find where i liked it so be patient, theres alot of adjusting)



















i ended up using my summit straps as a new strap for the shoulder section i have my straps from the molle setup just rolled up for now only because i might try to make them work some how eventually, but the stand is to wide for them to go around thats why i used the summit straps. one other thing i noticed is the way you loop them thru the clips if you dont do it right they will loosen up on you 




















now when im putting the sections together, i push my seat all the way up 










next i push the bottom section in place be sure and pull all your straps thru to make sure they dont get caught between the 2 platforms










i then put my strap around it pull it tight and flip my seat over the top and secure it










and finally its ready to pack, the straps and kidney belt do make a difference and for 30 bucks i think it is well worth it











im sure i left something out, i wrote this for a fellow AT'er so i figured i would share it with the rest of you ... i know theres a few ways to do this but this is what worked for me so far


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to post. I have been going to do that to mine for a while. Just ordered the straps.


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey thanks for the help Kirkland. I did mine different though. I didn't flip the stand because I never have the problem with cables hitting the back of my legs, and didn't really want to walk around the woods with the cables above my head. Maybe its cuz I stand a whopping 5'7! I also don't have any issues with my seat. It just sits between my stand and my back and fits fine with the straps. Which im super glad I got because it is amazing carrying the stand and my badlands superday full of goodies. I think im gonna make a post showing how mine is setup just for another reference. These straps are a great addition and have generated alot of interest. I did have to steal your strap idea of using the old original summit straps to secure the shoulder straps. While i was digging around the hunting room I also found a couple of the green summit alligator straps and made stabilizer straps so I could get rid of the umbilical cord and secure the stand. They are awesome! Thanks again man


----------



## truper (Sep 23, 2007)

Sharpshot, I would appreciate that if you would post your setup pics. I too am a whopping 5'7...lol. The only thing I need is the strap system ya'll are showing. I have a brother that's active Army and will check with him first. If not, I can drop by my local army surplus probably and find them.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ordered my MOLLE II's and waist belt this past Saturday. I can't wait till they get here.


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

I just took a few quick picks. I plan to make a post with a video showing how I take it off tree and pack it all up. Like I said I don't have a problem with the seat and its actually very nice because my entire back is padded with the seat and makes the trip that much more comfortable. Plus I don't have any cables above my head. last pic is just a repeat sideways, sorry I can't figure how to get rid of it.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats pretty good, I was looking to do the same, but didnt care for how everybody was turning them upside down. My only suggestion is to put 2 quick clips on your badlands carrying straps. It makes it way easier to put on and off, and you dont need to bungee it that way.

nice post


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll be sure to watch the video when you post it


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

I am going to get some of these straps for sure.


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

I put some of these on my Summit and they make the world of difference! I can't imagine using the only nylon straps ever again.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

The Molle II is definitely the setup to have for any climber.

I have my API like yours with the straps tied into the bottom platform. But for my Summit I used the plastic frame that comes with the Molle II system and just cable-tied it to the platform. I actually like it better because the straps are not everywhere on the bottom platform and there is virtually no difference in weight.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

I have them on all 3 of my stands now...why didn't I do this 5 years ago????


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you leave the molle II straps attached all the time,or do they come off when your hunting? I am going to get a summit viper and was thinking this setup would be great,but it looks like a big hassle if you have to keep taken the straps off to hunt.


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the desert camo and I leave mine on. I just tuck the straps in some and climb. I've had several deer below me and they haven't given it a second look.


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

i got a set of brand new in package, desert camo ones on ebay from seller "alleghenyoutlet". for the kidney belt and shoulder straps it was $30 shipped. i know the used ones are cheaper and they sell those as well. 



sharpshot said:


> I have the desert camo and I leave mine on. I just tuck the straps in some and climb. I've had several deer below me and they haven't given it a second look.


----------



## Bamabowhunter (Dec 28, 2003)

Did you get the frame with yours?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

tagged


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

great post thanks for sharing


----------

